
How to Build a Product Loved by Millions and Get Acquired by Google: Firebase - mikecarlton
https://hackernoon.com/how-to-build-a-product-loved-by-millions-and-get-acquired-by-google-the-firebase-story-82dab4e3e80c#.wtrv8jz5p
======
kaisen99
Excellent article on how to build an actual dev community around a platform. I
think my fav takeaway is to be honest with devs, something a lot of platforms
tend to fail at, as they tend to focus on how they are the best for all use
cases.

------
orionblastar
Wasn't Firebase or Firebird a fork of the Borland Innerbase or whatever
database? They could not sell it so they created a free and open source
version of it, and then someone ported it to different platforms, etc.

It was supposed to compete with MySQL, PostgreSQL, Oracle, SQL Server, etc.

